# What Should I Buy? PW/Sprayer



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok so I've finally got the extra money together for a half decent pressure washer & sprayer. Only time I use a pressure washer is for cleaning before painting an exterior. Never really sprayed before with the exception of a few odd job exteriors. So I really don't know jack about either. Just used whatever I could get at the time be it rent or borrow.

Pressurewasher:
Want something aimed towards simply cleaning down exteriors before I go in & paint. Would like it to have the ability to do more advanced pressure washing jobs should they come along if need be though. Not talking about man hours to do it, simply it will get the job done if need be.

What size HP, PSI, GPM would I want?

Sprayer:
Same thing really. Looking for something I can bust out to do odd jobs like lattice or large areas of clapboard. Would like the ability to do interior trim though if need be (doubt it). Not looking to go spray whole houses out, 5 days a week, with multiple guns going.

So for a person who really uses minimum of each (3-7 times a year), what would you suggest? I'd like to spend under $900 for each, but if it made an actual difference towards my common residential repaints I could go upto the $1200 each range or even more if it _*really*_ made a difference.

Been looking over units for both at spraymall.com. It apears they got some good deals on quality machines there. I'd like to get an idea on what to buy there & then take it locally on what's offered & prices etc.

http://store.spraymallstore.com/5565hphopowa.html
http://store.spraymallstore.com/didrprwa.html
http://store.spraymallstore.com/bedr13hphosh.html

http://store.spraymallstore.com/tipasp.html
http://store.spraymallstore.com/grpasp.html

Really though, I don't use either all that often. Not looking for the absolute best of the best top quality top dollar machine. Just looking around for what will do me good from those experienced in these areas.

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

To me! 
There is one rule that over powers all rules as far as buying tools or machines. When buying one or the other buy a good one. Not one that gets you by. You could go out and buy a tool set made in taiwan or you could buy a Proto tool set. One will last a couple of years and the other will last a life time. If you buy the one that last a life time you will be greatfull. If you buy the other you will be regretfull. And it will end up costing you more than buying the lifetime tool. So my advice is wich ever you buy get the one that you feel has more quality. If you don't feel confident in eather hold off until you can get the one you feel is.
Any how if i had to choose I'd chose the sprayer. Because the paint store let's me use their pw for free.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

And it would be a Titan 640 or 740 from my local paint store


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd choose the spray rig for a couple of reasons:

1. You are a painter and will likely use it more.

2. As a painter you are more likely to come across jobs where the money to be made is greater with a spray rig than a p/w. (spraying a whole house versus a deck.)

3. There hundreads of people out there who offer Pressure Washing and they are bigger whores than painters. (IMHO)


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Buy thr Graco 395. Perfect pump for you.

Watch Craigs list for a pressure washer. You will find them cheap on there.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We have a couple of each, washers and sprayers. JN, you seem to provide mostly residential services. I personally think the washer is the more valuable machine. I would spend more money and get a good one (4 gpm). This way you can offer full range washing services: whole house, decks, porches, sidewalks, driveways etc.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We have several rigs. We have 2 440i's. They come out for the smaller jobs, 5-10 gallons. It can handle more if needed. Very easy to use and clean. We bought a big p/w last year. Have used it twice, we don't do a lot of exteriors or advertise p/w service though.
I have ordered thru spraymall and was very satisfied with customer service. 
I do try to order from my paint store also, and go to them for parts and repairs.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Never buy a used Pressure Washer.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> We have a couple of each, washers and sprayers. JN, you seem to provide mostly residential services. I personally think the washer is the more valuable machine. I would spend more money and get a good one (4 gpm). This way you can offer full range washing services: whole house, decks, porches, sidewalks, driveways etc.


Yeah I was kinda thinking that too. Think this would be ideal? 
http://store.spraymallstore.com/13hpho40psi4.html


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

For me it would be the spray rig. If you have one you will be amazed at where you find the use for it. I agree with Ewing that you should buy quality. I lean towards Graco. I love the 695's. If you were thinking in the lines of a 395 i say splurge just a little bit more and get yourself the 495 highboy.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

My title might toss some off asking which of the two I should get. I'm getting both. Asking what kind of both should I get. Think I'm good to go on the sprayer now. Now just need to find a decent pressure washer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Yeah I was kinda thinking that too. Think this would be ideal?
> http://store.spraymallstore.com/13hpho40psi4.html


Looks like a good deal.
What kind and size of sprayer have you settled on?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If you don't mind the noise get a Titan, they are good, if you want a spray pump that (sounds good) and (pumps good) get a Graco.As far as the pressure washer anything that has a honda motor and a general pump, or cat pump nothing smaller than a 3.5, 3.8 to 4.0 is way better.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If you are going to only do the occasional washing and do not let the engine idle much, the direct drive like you have linked will work. It is what I use. If you want one that should last longer with harder and longer use, get a belt drive model instead.

For sprayer, if you will not be priming entire homes with an airless, a 395 will be fine for trimwork (not sure on exteriors, since I do not spray ext.). Otherwise, a 695 size or larger Graco. Depends on how much you plan on using it and for what.

Over all, it sounds to me like a belt drive pressure washer and a 440i Titan or 395 graco would be the way to go. I have primed out entire houses with a mustange 3800 (equivalent of a graco 190ES).


----------

